# Peek-a-boo!



## crimbfighter (Jun 27, 2015)

My wife would probably say this is what I look like when I get caught doing something I'm not supposed to be doing..


----------



## annamaria (Jun 27, 2015)

So have u been a bad boy today?


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 27, 2015)

annamaria said:


> So have u been a bad boy today?


No more than usual


----------



## annamaria (Jun 29, 2015)

[emoji12]


----------

